# Don't assume its your ME/CFS or Fibro!



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I know that this point has been mentioned before here, but I'm going to say it again... if there's some symptom or problem that's particularly bothersome to you, don't assume it's the Fibro or ME/CFS and that nothing can be done about it. Just get it checked out, you never know. I've been having problems (albeit less severe now, as the ME/CFS eases a litle) with printed text blurring and jumping about the page, patches of blurred vision, a lattice-like grey pattern in my vision, and pain in my eyes and head. I had an eye test today, and it turns out that the majority and severity of my visual disturbances, head and eye pain and eye muscle fatigue is being caused by vision problems (drastic change in prescription and requirements), NOT the M.E/CFS as I had previously assumed/believed and had been told by another opticion, a GP and a rheumatologist. My brain's overcompensating and is getting my eyes to move and work in ways they shouldn't so I can see properly, and that's causing the problems. It turns out that not only has my prescription changed, but I need reading glasses _and_ distance glasses. Although, as my opticion explained, any fatiguing illness will certainly worsen visual disturbances, there's usually an underlying cause that might be able to be addressed and the symptoms eased. I guess it sounds pretty obvious now, but I really had no idea that it could be something other than the ME/CFS. I can't tell you how relived I am. I'm hoping that when I get my reading glasses I'll be able to study more and it won't make me so colossally tired and in pain as it currently does.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Oops, sorry for the v. long post!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

An excellent reminder Susan. I do that lots of times too. Mr. Mason will say "don't you think you should go to the doctor for that?" And I always say "Nah, it's just the Fibro/CFIDS." I guess I should be more careful about that.I'm glad you'll be getting new glasses. It will sure be a relief for your eyes!


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

That is some good advice. I have always had good vision, but increasingly I tire when I read and actually fall asleep. I thought it is the fibro getting worse, but per your advice it is time for an eye exam. I experience the blurring from time to time and thought it was the fatigue. I am glad you shared this good advice.Thank you,Diane


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

What is ME? Excuse my







Thanks, DIane


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

M.E. stands for Myalgic Encephalomyelitis. It's a term mostly used in the UK, for CFS. Mostly doctors in the UK now refer to it as ME/CFS. In research terms, it's more specific than CFS.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Susan. I know I have a lot of problems with contact lens. My vision is never the same on any given day. I've had eye exam after eye exam, and the doctor sees no change. I have to buy different strenghts for different days.


----------

